# Recommend me books for Physics Hons 1st year



## funkysourav (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi guys
as the name suggests, i need you to recommend me books to study for my 1st year at physics Hons course
I will be joining a college under the Burdwan University this year
I passed out of school at 2008, but had to drop/sit at home 3 years due to health reasons

due to this gap i have lost my touch with all the subjects
so i need you to recommend me books that are easy to understand even for beginners

please help guys,
cause i gotta be up to date within 4-5 months before college starts
i don't wanna be "Uncle" in class

--------------------
<Bump>


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2011)

Resnick Halliday.


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2011)

^^this

and University Physics by Sears and Zemansky


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 18, 2011)

yes i've been reading a lot from the Resnick Halliday,
so my basic concepts of Physics should be covered

But my question is which book should i follow for the Maths front in Physics Graduation, not just Physics core
The University Syllabus recommends BS Grewal's Higher Engineering Maths
which doesn't even try to delve into the basic concepts much,

so i need you to recommend me a maths book which tries to clear your basic concepts and has a more or less Flat learning Curve , cause i am a terribly slow learner

p.s.
i referred to RD Sharma books for +1 and +2 and they were quite good for clearing your concepts and advancing through higher concepts quite easily
-------------------------------------------------------------------
[Bump]
10c


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 23, 2011)

B.Sc != 12th, which means that the books you studied for PCM in 12th/entrance exams are almost useless for B.Sc. Halliday and Resnick, while good for developing a general interest in the subject, will not sufffice for B.Sc level physics (i.e. depth of exploration into the subject). I suggest you find a better book, go search a library.

As for maths, try to get books on mathematical physics, which is basically maths but concentrates more on the maths that is really important in physics. A book I can recommend is Mathematical Physics by Sadri Hassani.

You also have chemistry. At first year level it's probably not much and you should be able to handle it.


----------

